# too high electricity bill



## prathmesh (May 13, 2013)

Hey guys,
I recently build myself the following rig:

Gigabyte NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 2GB
Seagate Barracuda 1 TB Desktop internal hd
Asus DRW-24B5ST Internal Optical drive 
MSI ZH77A-G41 Motherboard 
Intel Core i5-3470 
Corsair Vengeance DDR3 8 GB (2 x4gb)
corsair gs600

and also managed to get a high electricity bill. So I backtracked all my electricity units and came to the conclusion that my CPU not counting the monitor uses about 500W. I game only like 20% of the time, but the rest of the time i am just browsing the net. So my question is how much power does my CPU use when i am not gaming?


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 13, 2013)

I am curious to know how did you conclude that your system draws 500W of power...


----------



## Hrishi (May 14, 2013)

75-125-200- Watts probably(average load), As load increases the consumption will increase. It's a vague estimate , I have.

The power ratings mentioned are the theoratical maximum for the parts. Like if the CPU has 95Watts TDP , then it doesn't mean it always keeps running at 95Watts all the time. It's the rated maximum.
A regular mainstream LCD monitor should draw 25-40Watts of power.


----------



## prathmesh (May 14, 2013)

I know my electricity units from my bill, i know the standard power of all my other electrical usages( very easy cause i only own one fridge a fan and a tubelight and a LCD) The remaining units are for my cpu which is approximately 500W.  There is one other possibllity that my fridge is using too much that what is says on the its sticker, but i doubt cause its only 4 months old.


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 14, 2013)

prathmesh said:


> I know my electricity units from my bill, i know the standard power of all my other electrical usages( very easy cause i only own one fridge a fan and a tubelight and a LCD.....


Ahh! I knew you were going to say that. Just how much units are you getting? I have 3 rooms, one of them is not in use, 1 washing machine, 1 refridgerator, one Window A/C, 3 fans, 1 desktop system which is on practically 24 hours most of the time used for testing and benchmarking, few tubelights and its well under 300 units at the end of the month. 

That's not the right way to conclude how much power your system draws AC power. You need something like a kill-a-watt usage meter. Contrary to the popular belief, you'll be pretty surprised how much an actual mid-end gaming system draws power from the socket, on load and idle. 

I don't see how you've concluded that newer home appliances= lesser power consumption in the first place. If you're judging based on the sticker on the fridge and power supply, you'll have to get your facts straight.


----------



## Hrishi (May 14, 2013)

Yeah Kill-a-watt device is what you need precisely for accurate readings.!


----------



## prathmesh (May 14, 2013)

about 370 units per 2 months; but u realize i dont own an AC, I  my PC running time is 6hrs/day. 
And I did take the fridge power rating 10 % higher than specified. 
How do I get my hands on this Kill a watt device? could I rent it from somewhere for a week or something??


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 14, 2013)

Electricity bill? You need to contact arvind kejriwal.Please support him.


----------



## d3p (May 14, 2013)

With the below config, i usually get a bump of 400-500 above my normal usage. System usage are like 3-4hrs on weekday & 10-15hrs on weekends.


----------

